# Always Looking For New Sources Of Small Eggs...



## El Zombo (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to source and buy steady supplies of fresh eggs from smaller species of birds (Finches, Canaries, Budgies, etc) to feed to baby/juvenile Egg-Eating Snakes. The eggs don't have to be fertile, in fact, in most cases the snake will actually seek out the infertile ones.

I know it's probably out of season, but if anyone knows of any breeders in and around the North West area who may be willing to part with eggs, please get in touch.

Thanks!


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I think most peoples Zebbies etc will have stopped laying now mate.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Your best bet would be Ebay, There's load of hatching eggs for Chinese painted quail eggs, All differant prices and amounts.

Chinese Painted Quail Eggs | eBay


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Try getting in touch with your local Racing or Fancy Pigeon clubs. Pigeons breed almost all year round and most fanciers just bin the eggs unless it is a pair they specificly want to breed. The eggs are probably a little too big for your young snakes but would no doubt be usfull to you anyway. My own birds lay constantly, but I already have plenty of corvids, gulls, monitors, skinks and rats who would not turn down a fresh egg.


----------



## El Zombo (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the advice. I knew the Finch season was pretty much over as the lady I usually get eggs from stopped supplying me a little while ago. I was really hoping for some Budgie breeders on here, as I'd been told that they start nesting around October time, although I could well be wrong?

* Gazz - Thanks mate, I've seen the Quail eggs on Ebay. To be honest, they're LOADS cheaper at the local Chinese supermarket (£1.30 per dzn) and they're definitely too big for babies. I use them to feed sub-adult/adult D. Medici's.

* Thanks for that Corvid2e1, the idea of Pigeons hadn't really occurred to me! You're right about them being too big for the younger snakes, but could be a really good bridge for the Juvies, especially if they're quite readily available.

... It would be great to make some potential contacts for next season, so as the ad states, if anyone that reads this knows of any large scale breeders that would be willing to part with very small eggs, please PM me.

Thanks again,


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

There's a big bird show this coming Sunday at the Stafford County Show ground - would it be worth a trip out to meet people face to face & seek out new supplies of tiny eggs?

All the finch/canary/budgie societies etc will be there........


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

chinese quail are seriously easy to rear. a bit of extra light over the winter and plenty of food and they will lay like troopers. 
a mate of mine breeds them if you interested in any.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Budgies are normally paired up in February for March/April layings - not October.

You could look in Cage & Aviary that would give you details of bird breeders etc and maybe find one local to you etc.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

El Zombo said:


> * Gazz - Thanks mate, I've seen the Quail eggs on Ebay. To be honest, they're LOADS cheaper at the local Chinese supermarket (£1.30 per dzn) and they're definitely too big for babies. I use them to feed sub-adult/adult D. Medici's.


Just to confirm i'm refering to Chinese painted quail eggs.









Not Japanese quail eggs that are a tad bigger.


----------

